# What temp to separate goat milk?



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Posting for Drew Beil

Can anyone tell me the best temperature for goat milk before it goes through a cream separator? I usually warm it to 102, but I'm not sure if that's best for optimal cream retrieval.

Thanks,
drew beil


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You're right. At around 100 degrees.


----------

